# DV Lottery 2011... when?



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

When is the next lottery? Or have i missed ot for this year?
I was born in Spain so i should be eligable to apply.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Eligible for the lottery?*

I see that Spain is normally down as an eligible country to apply for the lottery.

I am half english / half spanish and was born in Spain.

My spanish passport run out but i have an english passport.

Can i still apply for the lottery as i was born in spain but have an english passport or do you recommend me to renew my spanish passport?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Green Card question*

If one wins a green card via the lottery and you get accepted... is that green card for life or does it run out?

Do you have to go to the USA straight away or can you go whenever you want with it?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

DV2011 will open this coming fall.

Eligibility is based on birth place -- this is generally proved by a birth certificate.

As a permanent resident, you can live in the US forever provided you comply with the conditions.

You have to enter the US within 6 months of being issued the visa or before the end of Oct 2011 -- whichever comes first.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> DV2011 will open this coming fall.
> 
> Eligibility is based on birth place -- this is generally proved by a birth certificate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fatbrit...

When you say enter the USA, can that just be a visit then leave (back to the UK or wherever) or does that mean go to the USA and live there (i.e.: get a job in the states)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Thanks Fatbrit...
> 
> When you say enter the USA, can that just be a visit then leave (back to the UK or wherever) or does that mean go to the USA and live there (i.e.: get a job in the states)


If you want to maintain your permanent residency, you need to live here. These days it won't work by having a vacation here for 2 weeks every year.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If you want to maintain your permanent residency, you need to live here. These days it won't work by having a vacation here for 2 weeks every year.


What i mean is that if i go there within the 6 months leave and then go back there 6/12 months later but in a permanent role (i.e: get a job, house... etc).

Would that be possible. Im just concerned that in this economy to get a job even in 2011 might not still be great and may have to wait till 2012... also getting the job could take time.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> What i mean is that if i go there within the 6 months leave and then go back there 6/12 months later but in a permanent role (i.e: get a job, house... etc).
> 
> Would that be possible. Im just concerned that in this economy to get a job even in 2011 might not still be great and may have to wait till 2012... also getting the job could take time.


That'd probably work.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> That'd probably work.


Thanks!

Fingers crossed for the lottery... never won anything so would be good to get a green card.

BTW... if you win i assume they send you a letter to your home address?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats the website i need to access the lottery?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Whats the website i need to access the lottery?


Electronic Diversity

The page will change when DV-2011 opens.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Electronic Diversity
> 
> The page will change when DV-2011 opens.


Thanks for that!


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm curious, has the UK (Great Britain) EVER been eligible for the diversity visa program?
The countries are supposedly said to change from year to year but the UK never seems to get on the list.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I'm curious, has the UK (Great Britain) EVER been eligible for the diversity visa program?
> The countries are supposedly said to change from year to year but the UK never seems to get on the list.


Those countries eligible for the diversity lottery are those where the applicants haven't filled all the available positions in the previous years. There are just too many Brits looking to come to the US with the family or job connections to fill up all the slots.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

